

Some useful math cheat sheets - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.glump.net/content/abstract_algebra_cheat

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This wasn't supposed to be the algebra cheat sheet - this was supposed to be
the index.

Sorry - _mea culpa_ \- here's what I intended:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2346092>

------
mijnpc
Also you could put in your title, that it's a pdf file

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Yeah - sorry - not been awake today. Too late to edit now, and it was never
intended to be the PDF.

Again - apologies.

